# Bored kitty - cat toys



## LawyerCat (May 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

After doing a recent poll on how much you should play with your feline friend, (approx 4 hours a day was given) I would like to ask another question. What do you use to keep Mr/Mrs Kitty happy? Toys? Towers? Iphones? Your own hands and feet? Straws or string? I'm happy to take any suggestion.

Its Stanley's one year anniversary from being rescued and I would like to spoil him


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

All of the above plus, shadows, torches, feather duster, sweet wrappers, mouse on the computer, they actually find lots of things fun if you make it fun for them


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hold on 4 hours a day??? 1- my cats arnt awake for 4 hours a day 2- I don't play with my daughter for 4 hours a day let alone the cats lol. I play with the cats for 5 mins here and there through the day if they look like they are in the mood, but 4 hours!!! Lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Another kitty


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> Hold on 4 hours a day??? 1- my cats arnt awake for 4 hours a day 2- I don't play with my daughter for 4 hours a day let alone the cats lol. I play with the cats for 5 mins here and there through the day if they look like they are in the mood, but 4 hours!!! Lol


Yeah goose sleeps for about 23 hrs and 45 mins of the day but Gizmo is probaly awake for about 20 hours a day so he needs lots to occupy him or he'll just go create his own "fun" which usually entails digging plants up/emptying pot plants over the floor, opening cupboards and getting whatever he fancies out or just simply waking up the other cats to harrass them into playing with him - and yep he is definately a cat just got a bit of dog in him me thinks :lol:


----------



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

Four hours?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I feel 4 hours is a bit excessive. What if you have a full-time job? 

I agree with lynnmorelyn, the best "toy" for a singleton cat is another cat.


----------



## LawyerCat (May 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the confusion the results of the poll were four hours collectively, I should of added the collectively part. 5-10 minute bursts of fun with yourselves AND the time they spend outside. I was just interested in the 5-10 minutes and what you do in that time frame.

So far feathers, torches, plant pots, etc are absolutely brilliant. Another kitty, that made me lol, my partner is terrified that I'm going to be buying playmates for playmates. So this thread was to prove there were other things we could do to keep him happy.

Thanks again, and keep em coming!


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I have a few 5 minute training sessions with my boys each day on top of the normal play time / cuddles and marathon fetch sessions up and down stairs. We also try to go out in the garden together; me to water the plants, Bloo to lie in and nibble the catmint and Freckle to have a chicken wing. I also walk Bloo out the front footpath while Freckle gets attention from my husband inside.

They are ocis and love every minute, although it hasn't stopped them from getting bored and making their own fun. I am currently coming home from work to find a pile of dessert forks at the front door and both sock draws opened and all socks transported into a pile elsewhere.

As for toys, if you don't include the forks and socks, mine seem to love the petstages mice, stuffing-free dog toys, the smallest size tennis balls (for toy sized dogs) and bags.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

5-10 minute bursts? Are you kidding?

Storm CAN play for 4 hours flat out. It involves attacking daddies legs under the duvet for 10 minutes, then charging around doing the wall of death and chasing imaginary mice for about 30 minutes, then harassing the kitten for 5, then playing with a straw until it's "dead" for 15 minutes, then 2 minutes with the catit ball track, then the toys come out so the feathery toy is operated by mummy or daddy for another half an hour.



Then it continues!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I forgot the feathery waggler, the various balls, the kickers and the rolled up ball of tin foil.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes - computer mouse pointers are the best thing since sliced tuna apparently.

Catit Design Senses Play Circuit - Innovative cat toys at zooplus This always goes down well with my lot

And the 'round and round and round and round and round and round and round machine' Catit Play-n-Scratch Cat Toy: Great Deals on Cat Toys at zooplus But I haven't but the waggly thing in because I'm neurotic and worried about the spring if it came out 

Em
xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I have stupidly intelligent cats!!!!! 

I got them a laser pointer to play with. Do they run around after the red spot on the carpet & up the wall? Err....NO!!!!! Do they sit watching the red dot IN MY HAND and then try to swat the thing OUT of my hand..... Errr.....YES!!!! :mad5:

However.....

Merson had one of these when he was a kitten and it and it was played with until it fell totally fell apart.

Great Bargains on Cat Toys only at zooplus: Cat Toy Bird for Door Frames

It is a dangler that hangs down from the door frame rather than from the door.

I spent a long time looking for another and the replacement arrived yesterday. Well, his wee face was a picture when he saw it and he was playing with it last night & this morning.

I would ALSO recommend Auralia's catnip kickers which also arrived yesterday. Merson loved his SOOOOOO much I ended up having to confiscate it because he was just going wild over it. This morning, he was right back on it as soon as I opened the door to the room where it was.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I have stupidly intelligent cats!!!!!
> 
> I got them a laser pointer to play with. Do they run around after the red spot on the carpet & up the wall? Err....NO!!!!! Do they sit watching the red dot IN MY HAND and then try to swat the thing OUT of my hand..... Errr.....YES!!!! :mad5:
> 
> ...


BAD Emma  I forgot Aurelia's brilliant toys! xxxx


----------



## Loubylou2905 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bella is obsessed with hair bobbles, she can play with them for hours pushing them under the door and finding them again the other side....then repeating it  Not so great when she's doing it at 3am in the morning with the bedroom door though! I bought her a packet of 50 from Primark for 50p in the end as she kept stealing mine. The only downside is I am constantly clearing them up as they are everywhere


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

*I would ALSO recommend Auralia's catnip kickers*

Which I just read as catnip knickers


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> *I would ALSO recommend Auralia's catnip kickers*
> 
> Which I just read as catnip knickers


:lol: :lol: :lol: wouldn't like to wear them, cant get dressed in peace as it is!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Catnip-Kingdom (Apr 13, 2011)

A small laser pointer works wonders, you can have them doing laps of the room from your armchair. Lazy Dayz


----------

